# swift kontiki plastic trim problem



## f0rrest1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I came back from 3 months away abroad to find the plastic trim pulled off from the bottom of the habitation door right round to the rear light cluster. Am pretty sure it was done deliberately but my local repairer said it could be that the mastic/sealant had deteriorated and the fierce weather had ripped it off !! 

Anyway- it has to be replaced and I am told I have to remove all the old sealant and mastic from where the white vinyl trim is inserted. Do I have to remove it ALL - as some of it is real damned difficult to get at. If it has to be totally removed - any suggestions as to how it could be done. I have been advised there there are sealnt removal liquids but I am wary of using it as it is primarily for silicone sealant whereas my van was sealed with Soudal rv 61. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

